# Standad Wlan Passwort bei Lancom Router?



## XaserVI (15. November 2012)

Ich habe einen Lancom 1511 Wireless DSL Router ne Weile ime Schrank gehabt. Davor hatte ich ihn als Wlan Client laufen um meinen Fernseher per LAN an ihn anzuschließen... naja damals ging das alles wunderbar.
Als ich ihn jetzt aus dem Schrank holte und einschaltete leuchteten die Statusleuchten für die LAN Anschlüsse und DSL orange und funktionieren auch nicht. Per Wlan verbinden ging ja sowieso nicht, da das Teil noch als Client lief und somit kein Wlan Netz aussendet. Also hab ich erstmal auf Werkseinstellung resettet, aber die LAN Anschlüsse funktionieren immer noch nicht, also kann ich ihn auch nicht kunfigurieren. Er sendet nur das Wlan Netz "Lancom" aus mit WPA Verschlüsselung und das Kennwort weiß ich eben nicht.
Kann mir jemand helfen und kennt vllt das Standardpasswort für das Wlan Netz (falls es da überhaupt eines gibt) oder weiß wie der Fehler mit den LAN Anschlüssen zu beheben ist?


----------



## XaserVI (15. November 2012)

Die Anschlüsse gehen gerade wieder. Nach etlichem Stromstecker raus-rein! Ich habe das schon gestern mehrmal versucht.


----------



## gluecksbaeR (18. November 2012)

Beim Support anrufen, normalerweise gibts immer einen Unterschiedlichen Schlüssel, um vorzubeugen das Leute W-Lan surfen gehen. Nicht jeder Otto normal verbraucher ändert sein W-Lan Passwort


----------

